# Visit friends in USA after landing for PR visit



## cooldude (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All,

I am landing in Vancuver to validate my PR visa and head back after 10 days to my resident country. 

During this visit I plan to visit my friend in Seattle, WA for coulpe of days. I am applying for tourist visa to get in USA. I have following question.

- The PR VISA on the passport says one entry, if I visit out of canada what document can help me to allow entry back in Vancuver??

I have heard of travel document but it takes time to get it.

Has any body tried this ?? 

Please suggest what options do I have ??

Regards
Cooldude


----------

